# Hi all.



## paulk (May 9, 2007)

Hello guys and gals. I'm looking forward to chatting with you guys and gaining some info.

I have been keeping herps and Phasmids for years now and want to start a Mantid collection.

0.4.110. Extatosoma Tairatum.

1.2.0. Pagona Vitticeps.

0.4.0. Phyllium Siccifolium.


----------



## Rick (May 9, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## OGIGA (May 9, 2007)

Welcome! This is a great place to get started.


----------



## Ian (May 9, 2007)

Hey Paul, welcome to the forum


----------



## robo mantis (May 9, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (May 9, 2007)

Hi Paulk, where u from&lt; I am interested in trying out the Phasmids, how are they? Oh yeaH Welcome


----------

